# My Golf Gti 1989 34k miles big clean...



## damien.wrl

*Golf Gti 88 34k new wheels*

Hello this is Vincent my MK2 Gti, bought it two years ago and have spent 18 months cleaning it, taken off bucket loads of waxoyl and cleaned in weird places,I am not a great wash, clay, polish and wax expert so hoping to learn on here..any advice/help welcome

Vinnie As I got him, all original non restored, 










 After many hours of cleaning , waxoyl/knuckle stripping,and 14" bbs ras 


























































































As he is now on bottletops trying to look hard without coillies,neons,crystals or M3 mirrors (still not sure wether bottletops or ra's)(note the defogged spots)............










went mad recently... cleaned a bit couldnt stop, *shoot me now I have lost the plot*


----------



## OldMX

Very clean brother, nice GTI


----------



## yetizone

Stunning - if you ever decide to sell, drop me a line!


----------



## SimonBash

Love that pal, 34k miles!:doublesho


----------



## Refined Detail

:doublesho wow. Clean isn't the word for that!


----------



## Alan H

Nice example there. Got to like an unmolested GTI. 

Would love something like that myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wookey

That is amazing, not only to find one in that condition, but that original with that mileage :doublesho

Nice clean up as well :thumb:

Standard and original is the way forward :argie:


----------



## Mini 360

Gorgeous! Love MK2 GTi's!


----------



## Keir

Jebus! that is a clean belly he's got.
I'd vote for the 14" bbs ra's to got back on. only because I got this on Foza 3 today and it had them on


----------



## Dipesh

Wow, that is gorgeous. Amazingly clean!

For me its the original steels or bottle tops only. I didn't like it with the RA's!


----------



## pete5570

That is a very special car! You just don't see them like this anymore. A credit to you!


----------



## [email protected]

For someone who says hes not got much knowledge of washing claying etc your car looks fantastic


----------



## cotter

Looks fantastic - credit to you! I'd keep the steelies or the bottle tops


----------



## mundo

i'd be happy with paying for that job :thumb:

excellent


----------



## RICH2508

So beautiful I am going to save the picture as my screen saver - replacing a mK1 GTi that Tom Hartley had fro sale at £13k !.

Having had one new with BBS's then there is only one choice for me....


----------



## pooma

Stunning, you should be very proud.


----------



## ALANSHR

That looks fantastic, i had a white 1 about 11 years ago and it was nowhere near that beauty, you're very lucky and by the look of it you will look after it.

As for the wheels I think the bottle tops, the 14" BBS always looked a little 'busy' to me, you could see if you can find some early Pirelli wheels as they where very nice from memory, just remember to keep the steelies particularly if that is the way it came out of the factory.


----------



## andyd73

Fantastic looking car and the level of cleaning/detail is a credit to you.

I used to have a Golf GTi just like that. Unfortunately mine came to a sticky end on the A737 just outside Beith!!


----------



## big ben

bottle tops for sure!!!! lovely mk2 you have


----------



## AliBailey88

oh my, thats is one gorgeous gti


----------



## marcos_p_

great MKII!!!

I´t looks better than new!

congrats!


----------



## james_death

What a cracker


----------



## gtechpete

Now that's without doubt the cleanest Mk2 I've seen and only 34k on the clock!

Fantastic.


----------



## B&B Autostyle

That's a beauty! Nice and standard and straight. Top job mate,preserve that and health to enjoy.


----------



## Adam D

Classic old car mate!

You have done a fab job cleaning it up, well done!


----------



## RS2

stunning mate


----------



## Herefordquattro

:argie::argie::argie:
Incredible

Bottle tops for me, standard steels look original and great though. (def not BBS sorry):thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969

I love it , what a machine , just stunning!


----------



## tomah

I have a soft spot for MkII's. Would be hard to resist the urge to buy one in that condition.

Awesome!


----------



## Sven54

HOw is possible to loose rubber from your pedal ?

I really don't get it ! And all that ih 50 000 miles ? come on


----------



## StuaR32t

Sven54 said:


> HOw is possible to loose rubber from your pedal ?
> 
> I really don't get it ! And all that ih 50 000 miles ? come on


might just be a dirty pedal... no?

Superb Car mate.

Bottle tops do it for me... however i'm young and daft, so would have it lower...Just a touch


----------



## MarkTD

StuaR32t said:


> Superb Car mate.
> 
> Bottle tops do it for me... however i'm young and daft, so would have it lower...Just a touch


I agree it would have to be lowered. But apart from that, it's outstanding!

Do you want to clean my car for free?


----------



## damien.wrl

Sven54 said:


> HOw is possible to loose rubber from your pedal ?
> 
> I really don't get it ! And all that ih 50 000 miles ? come on


It never had one on the throttle in the first place....


----------



## MikeyW

Absolutely spotless dude !

Will I ever see this in Plymouth or does it stay garaged ?!


----------



## R0B

stunning original mk2,well done its a credit to you,love the golf gti,have had a few in my time and loved em all


----------



## A20 LEE

stunning car!!


----------



## pete5570

It's original and should stay that way. There should be a preservation order on these cars to stop them getting the Barry treatment!


----------



## 123quackers

Hats off to you sir!! A rare find with that miles was it a one owner car? guess you have all old mot's and full service book with all the original goods...:thumb:

Must say BBS's back on though unless its just for winter...


----------



## Smudge

Simply stunning!!!!


----------



## RDH

Mate that is superb, keep it standard!!

Rich


----------



## alexf

Im glad you put this on here as Ive been looking at it on CGTI and I knew how much people would appreciate what a stunning car it is on here too!

One question though; is it meant to have the black door handle inserts instead of the chrome as I thought this was a trademark of the GTis at the time? 

This car is fantastic (and as its my 21st today my girlfriend modelled the birthday cake she made around your car as its basically the same as my MK2 just a hell of a lot nicer, it looks ace)


----------



## damien.wrl

alexf said:


> Im glad you put this on here as Ive been looking at it on CGTI and I knew how much people would appreciate what a stunning car it is on here too!
> 
> One question though; is it meant to have the black door handle inserts instead of the chrome as I thought this was a trademark of the GTis at the time?
> 
> This car is fantastic (and as its my 21st today my girlfriend modelled the birthday cake she made around your car as its basically the same as my MK2 just a hell of a lot nicer, it looks ace)


I am not sure matey, I was sure it was all original with no extras, cant imagine why they would have been changed but maybe? Happy 21st you old fart, I was 21 28 years ago.... ouch that hurts to say... hope you have a nice quiet one:lol:


----------



## srmtor

Very nice indeed, looks in excellent condition


----------



## FrazzleTC

Amazing looking car! Nice to see such a well preserved and unmodified one.


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, that looks fantastic!! :doublesho

That engine bay looks superb!!


----------



## Depaip

Very nice job!
The candy white!


----------



## damien.wrl

Depaip said:


> Very nice job!
> The candy white!


Steady... alpine white:thumb:


----------



## Ben H

too nice to drive that!


----------



## pete5570

Ben H said:


> too nice to drive that!


It's a GTi. It needs to be driven. Very hard, on some twisty stuff. I had a MK1 GTi years ago, then 2 MK2 GTis after that, alway found the MK2 better alround.


----------



## Auto Detox

Gorgeous mate !


----------



## Alex_225

That is stunning. Looks as good as the day it left the factory.

This is what I aspire my Megane to be when it gets too that age. Awesome!


----------



## clcollins

Sensational, keep it standard.

Cars are ment to be driven, but this one I'd be tempted to keep for dry summer days only, it's just too good to let the terrible UK weather get at it.

Thanks for sharing, please keep us up to date with how things are going :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

Now thats a gleaming example!!!!


----------



## damien.wrl

Wow!!!! thanks for all the kind, words praise on here is praise indeed.. I intend to keep it as standard as possible and drive it in the dry, as the mileage is so low it would be criminal to use it otherwise,I have clayed it with not much grime coming off anyone wishing to demonstrate a good wash, polish and wax on it is more than welcome :thumb:....


----------



## Little bob

Lovely, lovely car. Really glad you have the taste to leave it standard and unmolested.

Original steels for me.


----------



## Scrim-1-

stunning car very well looked after, should be proud of that.


----------



## Motoract

if you ever want to sell this. send me a PM


----------



## Jay

MK2 Golfs are awesome. I'm glad people are keeping some mint examples around for when I win the lottery in a few years and can own more than one car


----------



## magpieV6

Stunner!


----------



## J3FVW

Fantastic old skoolee! :thumb:


----------



## pete5570

damien.wrl said:


> Wow!!!! thanks for all the kind, words praise on here is praise indeed.. I intend to keep it as standard as possible and drive it in the dry, as the mileage is so low it would be criminal to use it otherwise,I have clayed it with not much grime coming off anyone wishing to demonstrate a good wash, polish and wax on it is more than welcome :thumb:....


If i had a company producing waxes/sealants i would be first in the queue to do the work on that car, just to use the pics on my website. What an opportunity.


----------



## dhali

Nice work. Put yours and CHR15_Ws together and you would be in GTI heaven :argie::argie:


----------



## cfherd

Love Mk2 minters that are this standard. Nice work fella! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face

Yep, your OCD mad & qualify


----------



## damien.wrl

pete5570 said:


> If i had a company producing waxes/sealants i would be first in the queue to do the work on that car, just to use the pics on my website. What an opportunity.


Like that thinking ,,, if only


----------



## sharkey56

stunning example there nice to see a totally original one in that condition. Restoring one myself.


----------



## horned yo

very nice clean motor


----------



## damien.wrl

MikeyW said:


> Absolutely spotless dude !
> 
> Will I ever see this in Plymouth or does it stay garaged ?!


Live in Torpoint, only drive it when the roads are dry so probably not :lol:

Off to the big city in him now actually....


----------



## Schnorbitz

I used to have a C-reg GTI in white so that takes me back! It's like seeing an old girlfriend or something. The shiny metal accelerator pedal, the rocker switches on the dash, the golf-ball gear knob. It had 150K when I bought it and 200+ when I sold it. Pre-detailing days too so it was never as clean as that. More cream than white...


----------



## damien.wrl

a few more pics ( not the best click merchant me) plus the daily hack....( bought the golf as a daily so as to keep the Porker clean... Started to clean the Golf and as you do ,Porker became the daily.:lol


----------



## Dmac1969

Youre a lucky bloke , 2 of my all time favourite cars , the Mk 2 GTI and the 911.


----------



## cleslie

Wow! Love the original, un-modifed hot hatches of the 80's. So rare.


----------



## Dan Clark

That is one fabulous GTI 

Nice one.


----------



## smoki1969

Looks great.... :thumb:

Like the original steelies if I am honest...


----------



## johngerard

phwoarr what a stunna!

but come on - you need to change the font on the number plate to italics, and lower the suspension to the point where the wheels won't actually turn...


----------



## damien.wrl

johngerard said:


> phwoarr what a stunna!
> 
> but come on - you need to change the font on the number plate to italics, and lower the suspension to the point where the wheels won't actually turn...


Wish I had a quid for every time a young un has suggested tasteful mods when will they learn......:wall:


----------



## glendog74

Vincent? Lol :lol:

Some hard graft put into that car - looks absolutely stunning now! :thumb:


----------



## pete5570

I never tire of looking at this thread! I'm on with looking for an unmolested Mk 2 at the moment as a project now the Jag has gone. Always knew i would get another one some time.


----------



## Detail My Ride

That is absolutely incredible. If you ever sell, contact would be appreciated.


----------



## CelicaTsport

thats lurvly!!! would love a mint mk2 gti or pug 205 gti


----------



## Jim_S

Wow, better than new! :thumb:
If they left the factory like that, VW would have sold twice as much GTI's


----------



## raitkens83

Very nice mate, Stunning example


----------



## Guest

Beautiful example, looks lovely on those bbs


----------



## wil4s1

that car is lovely. True credit to you, the way you keep it looking.


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Bottle tops for that shape MK2 IMO...

Lovely car, in mint condition. Have you entered any concours events yet?

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## littlejack

18 months cleaning think you suffer from OCD lol top job mate
steve


----------



## damien.wrl

Fat Audi 80 said:


> Bottle tops for that shape MK2 IMO...
> 
> Lovely car, in mint condition. Have you entered any concours events yet?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve.


Funnily enough I have been having a rant over entering my fave local classic car show.. most original car was won by a T reg 1100 fiesta with a dog in the back...didnt expect to win anything but was a bit miffed at not beating that, I think people look and assume its a restoration?
Most VW shows tend to favour water cooled cars so not much chance in those....


----------



## VIPER

That looks stunning mate!! :thumb: :thumb: Really great work there and I know what you mean - it's hard to stop isn't it?  :lol:

On the concours entering dilemma, I can totally identify with your problem as I face a similar one in that the car I'm currently re-prepping for shows is also a 1989 30k mile car that's had no restoration work on it (like yours thanks to buckets of waxoyl by the original owner funnily enough lol!). My car is slightly modded so that rules me out of standard classes, yet these days the modified class cars are _so_ modified that my car looks standard in comparison. Kind of caught in between the 2 really.

In your case, although I agree that the casual observer will think yours is a resto, a good judge who's worthy of his role should be able to tell the difference. I've done a little bit of judging before as well as competed a fair bit and can tell what's original and what's not, and so I'd hope people scoring your car, if you were to enter some more shows with it, would be able to also.


----------



## rtjc

This is what i think detailing REALLY is, not cleaning nearly new cars but vehicles like this. Simple awesome


----------



## powelly

Funny, I was talking to a mate of mine the other day about MK2 Golfs, both of us said we couldn't remember the last time we saw an un-molested example, they all seem to be lowered beyond belief, crap exhausts, horrid crystal lights and DTM mirrors, what you have there is something very special, absolutley stunning. If I had one I would take my hat off too you.
I will add that for me I think the steel wheels look great, wheels are a very personal thing though.


----------



## SeanyBean

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
enough said


----------



## colarado red

Nice to see one in such good condition.A credit to you


----------



## Dodoalan

That it some clean golf. The eight valve was the best.


----------



## ericgtisuffolk

that is a fantastic mint GTi,brilliant


----------



## liam99

Very nice.


----------



## scooby73

Wow, the car is a credit to you!!


----------



## damien.wrl

A Friend has been playing with his new video and made this, car straight from the garage into the snow..


----------



## themainlegend

Nice little video that mate!! Love mk2's!! I've always been a big VW fan full stop but in white looks immense!!


----------



## Dannymct

Stunner man :argie: Still maintain that white is the best colour for a gti old or modern :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

An appreciating classic in safe hands. Great to see.


----------



## JJ_

wow pretty amazing, especially on white!


----------



## justina3

sex on wheels thats is mate top effort


----------



## alan_n

lovely car you've got there.


----------



## "SkY"

great car,perfect work


----------



## oval

looks great your a lucky guy now you know how clean it is arent you tempted to put all the wax oil back on its kept it well haha


----------



## EthanCrawford

Looks preatty mint to me mate lol


----------



## brad mole

oh my god!, one of the cleanest original mk2s ive seen, love white mk2s as well


----------



## damien.wrl

Thinking of selling it, not sure yet but advertising it on car and classics... *Thinking* of selling cant imagine what i will do without it

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C204272


----------



## Tymbaland

I was looking at Mk2's on Pistonheads today. I WANT another one right now.
Looking sweet!


----------



## neil_short2

Looks great


----------



## adders

Don't sell it mate...you'll regret it.


----------



## jaydubveedub

£8250 is steep but worth every penny in my opinion. Amazing.

If it were me, i'd keep it. You'll never find another one.....


----------



## Scrim-1-

Wouldnt sell that, not many in that state around


----------



## damien.wrl

The moment has passed... going to keep him methinks


----------



## moshinho

:argie: Stunning


----------



## robtech

a true inspiration.nice 1


----------



## nogrille

S
t
u
n
n
i
n
g


----------



## richard33dees

awesome looking car, a credit to you and the previous owner. I think Mk1 & Mk2's always have a place in most folks hearts


----------



## damien.wrl

Well had a chap coming from Ireland to see the boy ( benefits of a strong Euro ) I bottled out and have removed the ad, no longer for sale unless some rich Arab sees it and makes stupid offer and it will have to be hugely stupid.... Thanks for making me see the obvious


----------



## DampDog

damien.wrl said:


> Well had a chap coming from Ireland to see the boy ( benefits of a strong Euro ) I bottled out and have removed the ad, no longer for sale unless some rich Arab sees it and makes stupid offer and it will have to be hugely stupid.... Thanks for making me see the obvious


Good decision, just ask yourself if you wanted to find another one in that condition (at any money) could you?

That's a beautifully unmolested original GTi.. Each year they get rarer, if you're don't need the money keep it, it'll be worth more still the years to come. Cars a credit to you..

People rave about the MkI but imo the MkII is a much better all rounder..

Nice car......


----------



## Luke-Avfc

Couldn't agree more with the above post. If you don't need the money or the space I'd never sell it. I'm a Mk2 fanatic and I can assure you there isn't too many left like this so to own one must be a dream.


----------



## STEALTH K3

damien.wrl said:


> I am not sure matey, I was sure it was all original with no extras, cant imagine why they would have been changed but maybe? Happy 21st you old fart, I was 21 28 years ago.... ouch that hurts to say... hope you have a nice quiet one:lol:


Just had a look at old photo's of my GTi 87 8v that had all black handles unlike the insert you have in yours


----------



## damien.wrl

STEALTH K3 said:


> Just had a look at old photo's of my GTi 87 8v that had all black handles unlike the insert you have in yours


Maybe right but I happy with them, they don't say "Porsche" which is a favourite bad mod, cant honestly imagine anyone having had them fitted..


----------



## KenR33

That's gorgeous, love to see original cars in this condition :thumb: You've done some job on it, if it was mine I'd never sell


----------



## packard

"droooooooooooollllll"


----------



## paulj

simply outstanding 
thanks 
Paul


----------



## si hoc

packard said:


> "droooooooooooollllll"


+10000!!
mint mate please keep hold of it until my numbers come up one weekend!!
had loads of mk2 gtis 8vs and 1 16v, prefer the 8vs makes me go all gooey eyed for another 1!!


----------



## damien.wrl

damien.wrl said:


> Maybe right but I happy with them, they don't say "Porsche" which is a favourite bad mod, cant honestly imagine anyone having had them fitted..


Boring black plastic inserts fitted now..... and thanks everyone

recently attacked the black plastic with a heat gun, came up well


----------



## Ali

Jesus!! Spotless!


----------



## Keith_sir

wow! amazing!


----------



## Reverend-Frog

Lovely car, i used to have a mk2 Scirocco in white and it looked best when totally standard on its 14" steelies. keep it as VW intended!


----------



## meraredgti

well jel


----------



## uzi-blue

Sunning car, great to see an original car thats so nice and tidy, feel 18 again:argie:


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking motor mate.


----------



## Railsbrough

Amazing, beautiful original condition, well worth all the work


----------



## WEDEL.1

It is beautiful!!


----------



## ted11

incredible


----------



## Luke-Avfc

Glad you decided to keep it. The car doesn't deserve to be driven everyday day or even worse modified by any perspective new owner(s). I thought mine was low mileage and in special condition but this is on another level..:thumb:

Keep it in the garage with the heaters on full I say, and ONLY bring it out to play when the sun shines - That's what I do with mine anyway..


----------



## damien.wrl

Some bay shots people have taken


----------



## Grande_GTi

WOW That so so clean and mint 

nice one fella


----------



## ffrs1444

Wow that great buddy im over the bridge in saltash so hello local


----------



## jamie crookston

Is being too clean such a thing? nice one


----------



## damien.wrl

ffrs1444 said:


> Wow that great buddy im over the bridge in saltash so hello local


Thanks matey I am over the ferry in Torpoint..


----------



## Claireeyy

Wow that is mint! Love it!


----------



## damien.wrl

Some more pics from last years stuff

One more of Comas pics










Plymouth volksfest 









Last years big meet at Granada services


----------



## Lupostef

Unmolestered and clean, not many like that around!


----------



## weemax




----------



## Alex_225

Stunning car!! Absolutely love it. Top work.


----------



## damien.wrl

weemax said:


>


Thanks a bit ott but thanks anyway......:thumb::speechles

Oh no one spotted the sugar placed on the mirror yet...


----------



## Deniance

thats not sugar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! drug fiend!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hunt

Great to see GTI of that age that hasnt been 'dubbed' slammed onto 20 inch bentleys with neons innit bruv.


----------



## Justa

wow - one of the best cars i've ever seen on here !

Just about my fave all time car along with the 20v Quattro....

If my numbers come up I'd be straight in touch !


----------



## Jeremiah

WOW

Absolutely magnificent

Vincent van Golf :thumb:


----------



## damien.wrl

Justa said:


> wow - one of the best cars i've ever seen on here !
> 
> Just about my fave all time car along with the 20v Quattro....
> 
> If my numbers come up I'd be straight in touch !


Good luck then


----------



## damien.wrl

Well after only a month they have arrived, well three of them did just need some money for new tyres....
one arrived blurry as well.... brand new from VW


----------



## avit88

i would cut my right arm off for that car!


----------



## OldMX

Thats an impressive golf you have there, miss my old one...


----------



## DampDog

OldMX said:


> Thats an impressive golf you have there, miss my old one...


Magnificent, one of the best I've ever seen. It's cleaner than mine even when it's dirty..

Cars a credit to ya.:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

wow! i think these pics were taken in 1989 though.....


----------



## FabrizioTDI

Brand new


----------



## Steve_Dub

If I ever see you in a pub somewhere I want to hug you and buy you a pint!! The work you have done there is brilliant!!!


----------



## theshrew

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrr your wrong you should of started the thread off with Hi im Damien and i have OCD n slightly in love with my Golf not Hello this is Vincent my MK2 Gti :wave::wave::wave::wave:

Top work fella bloody brilliant actually


----------



## Forsaken

Aww, reminds me of beloved tornado red mk2 gti, defo looks better with the BBS alloys.very clean Golf.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Fantastic,would love one like that.Alloys for me RA's very mk2.


----------



## ted11

I tip my hat to you, absolutely fantastic


----------



## damien.wrl

theshrew said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrr your wrong you should of started the thread off with Hi im Damien and i have OCD n slightly in love with my Golf not Hello this is Vincent my MK2 Gti :wave::wave::wave::wave:


thanks your probably right but I am getting better the pills are helping



Steve_Dub said:


> If I ever see you in a pub somewhere I want to hug you and buy you a pint!! The work you have done there is brilliant!!!


that is the nicest comment ever made... almost need a hug now.............................. almost


----------



## damien.wrl

mmmmmmmmhhhhh... sometimes being right doesn't necessarily look right


----------



## dandam

Not my first choice of wheel on a mk2 (probably not my 5th either), but even so it still looks lovely


----------



## David Proctor

Stunning car. Great to see an unmolested GTi......


----------



## clean-wheels

Oh my! That is beautiful !!


----------



## Chris0707

What a great example of a timeless classic! Very jealous


----------



## damien.wrl

And this was before I owned it, owner decided for the price he accepted it would have to go back on original suspension and wheels:thumb:

Too bling for me I am afraid.....


----------



## dubbed-up-ally

Simply stunning Damian, have a few myself but certainly not up to this standard.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Get the RA's back on.


----------



## colarado red

Stunning,nice to see one looking oem.


----------



## damien.wrl

Some pics from last year, thanks for looking in

Freed from the garage back in the spring , quick mop over and ready to go..










An arty photographer popped by










A bit of OTT judging???










And my OCD keeps kicking in..I havent run out of things to do to the car.....

anyway replaced some silly little plastic protecting things which was annoying me

before










after










I am so sad  

and yes kept the original ones


----------



## archiebald

I normally hate everything Vdubya as there has been so many of their fine cars ruined by rat look scrotes in my area. There is only room for OEM and OEM+ this is quite outstanding and reminds me of my uncles mk2 that was garaged in the winter and then when it was sold it was slammed and body kitted within months. 

Keep this car as this will be the standard that all mk2s will be judged against. I love the mk2 it's still so useable and the styling actually looks great (with the current fashions of late 80's early 90's fashion. Saw a mk2 on a friends photo shoot and it wasn't as good as this, he got paid £250 plus expenses for the car).


----------



## DesertDog

What a stunning example!

Commendable :thumb:


----------



## seanl

Seen this in the flesh, and its just as good as it looks in the pics. Simply phenomenal original condition. Better than it rolled out of the factory!


----------



## farley2708

now that is one stunning Golf :thumb:


----------



## tichy

Wow what a golf, keep it oem mate. I would love own it ( I'm not jealous, honest )


----------



## atrose81

What an amazing looking car. Well done for keeping it in such good shape.


----------



## dubber

Jesus Christ just come across this. Stunning :argie::argie:


----------



## goodyuk82

Thats what you call mint


----------



## TopSport+

stunning car


----------



## macca85

such a clean example of a car. how did you go about cleaning the spot lights in the grill? mine have fogged up too

cheers


----------



## Twizz

Being brought up around Golfs and the VW scene, it's so nice to see one that looks as it was when it was wheeled off the production line, especially as it hasnt been "restored". 

It's even better to see that she's not actually a "shelf queen" and actually gets used and enjoyed from behind the wheel.

My thoughts are, it's your car so do as you please (I'm a firm believer of each to their own) but if you end up adjusting her from standard spec, just make sure you can return her back to original  she'd IMO look sleeker on RA's and dropped a little - only because mine was like that! 

What ever you do, enjoy her. I hear oh too many people selling their prides and joys due to not using them...

Good luck and stay safe


----------



## damien.wrl

macca85 said:


> such a clean example of a car. how did you go about cleaning the spot lights in the grill? mine have fogged up too
> 
> cheers


Ta very much....
Take the grill off , use a cloth and pliers to undo delicate plastic wing nuts, in the sink with flash and a twisted up cloth, alow to drain, buff lense up with twisted up toilet roll then leave on a radiator to ensure dry before re installing. Simple but effective........


----------



## mjstokes85

My mates dad used to have one of these in racing green, gorgeous car!


----------



## Puggs

Vinnie <3


----------



## Dazz

It's so nice not to see one of these slammed on some wide wheels!! Very original looking absolute stunner mate :thumb:


----------



## DampDog

Dazz said:


> It's so nice not to see one of these slammed on some wide wheels!! Very original looking absolute stunner mate :thumb:


+1.. Does my head in the number of really nice clean original cars ruined. Have to say this about the best I've seen. Nice to see a real enthusiast with a passion for his car.


----------



## rich157

DampDog said:


> +1.. Does my head in the number of really nice clean original cars ruined. Have to say this about the best I've seen. Nice to see a real enthusiast with a passion for his car.


Totally agree . . . its really good to see an iconic car in original condition, without it being lowered, debadged and all the other stuff.


----------



## damien.wrl

Thanks will be staying standard with me for some time........ hopefully


----------



## damien.wrl

Soooooooo as you do park up miles from the car next door go to the cash point return and the ***** next door has reversed out and dented you car, saw her driving out as I walked back..... Sssssoooo angry I nearly cried....





Ross from DevonDents came around, top man and spent an hour on the dents



All better now but he now has paint.....







Some pics of the MK2 owners national meet ,thanks to Mr and Mrs Macsnap plus others, did look better before the 200 mile drive..


----------



## Makalu

That is clearly one well loved GTi.... I had two just like it! :thumb:
(OK, not quite so clean...)


----------



## Demetrios72

Stunning example :thumb:


----------



## minnnt

Brilliant.


----------



## Dazz

Love it!


----------



## jamie crookston

Beautiful. I feel you're pain on the car park ding. I always park as far away as possible from other cars only to come out to see a car right next to me. For all the spaces around they have to park right next to you.. I know there's no law against it but it really peevs me off!


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro

Great to see that mate, thanks for showing it


----------



## damien.wrl

Haven't been around for a while, now nearly up to 35k miles, nothing left to clean, turned my attention to upgrades and all that I can do is the stereo, nothing else would be right.

So this came in the post OE blaupunkt....dare I say rare???



And for those who haven't figured it out, fitted. Well chuffed, the led even flashes ...
Having been hunting them for a while I also acquired two NOS ones in original wrapping, one of them is a lengthways fit...



That then led to this, been after one for ages, have an unused boxed blaupunkt amp also, going to have to find a decent old school stereo bod to sort it all out.
It's an Berlin IQR88 a snip at £1500 back in 1988

Then decided its to posh for a bog standard especially with an amp


----------



## bazz

great find there and adds to the oem look


----------



## damien.wrl

havent been through this for ages, still trundling around , almost 36k miles now. Almost nothing left to clean... Still find a little bit every spring

Looking a bit magnolia.... Have been waxing more than polishing , can too much wax make it beige? Not really beige just a dirty white?


----------



## jon-v8

Wow. Haven't seen this one for a bit!

Totally stunning, a real gem you have there. I absolutely love that.

Just noticed you're in Plymouth? I'm in Newton Abbot :wave:


----------



## ibiza55

There is only one thing I would do, if it were mine, spend some cash and have the steering wheel trimmed in leather, and that would be make it perfect., of course one can dream, a credit to you matey.


----------



## damien.wrl

ibiza55 said:


> There is only one thing I would do, if it were mine, spend some cash and have the steering wheel trimmed in leather, and that would be make it perfect., of course one can dream, a credit to you matey.


Bought a genuine leather trimmed mk2 wheel, nice but it want as it left the showroom ... Off it came...:driver:


----------

